# Mystery of Night-Surfing free on BSNL



## Incinerator (Sep 22, 2005)

Friends I want to be dead sure wether Night-Surfing (2 to 8 am) is free on Business-700 plan for BSNL B'Band.

Just got my connection activated, 2 days back. I don't want to end up paying through my nose for the night time downloads.   so i'm holding my horses for now.

I went to BSNL office in my city, they had no info abt it. I talked to cust-care, the guy said its free. Hurray !! But the guy had answered too soon, even before I completed my question. By his sound, the BSNL cust cate guy seemed impatient, irritated and hardly knowledgeable. So I still have my doubts.

And there's no info regarding this on BSNL online tarrif page. Here is the url for reference.

```
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
```

Can any one clarify my doubts please. I want the night-free feature real bad.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2005)

ooppss...!!!! BSNL dont have Free Night access for *DATAONE - BUSINESS PLANS*


----------



## Incinerator (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh. Got to get my plan changed to Home 500 then.

Thanks for the quick reply mate.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2005)

Incinerator said:
			
		

> Oh. Got to get my plan changed to Home 500 then.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply mate.



i think it wont b easy... as if u have Business plan the the phone must have to b register on the name of a Company or shop or corporate connection... so i dont BSNL allows u to switch from a Bussiness plan to a home user plan.. & vice-varsa....


----------



## Incinerator (Sep 24, 2005)

The phone is registered in my name at my residence so I guess it shd be possible. 8)  Let me see how long do the BSNL guys take to do it. 

I simply went for Business-700 plan (2 GB per month) coz in comparison with Home-500 plan (1 GB), I was getting one more GB/month for only 200 bucks more.   Silly me, I thought i wd get night unltd on B-700.  

I do not have any hope of quick action so for one month, i will also go for Sify's night unlmited pack. In my city Sify offers it at Rs.545 @ 128 kbps. Actually I was using Sify B'band till last month, so the cable wire is already drawn upto my room, I just have to plug the RJ-45 connector to my Lan card and configure it.   

By the way, upto last month Sify' night-unltd plan @ 128 kbps was Rs 400 only in my city. This month they increased its rates to Rs 545. But its truly unltd and I can vouch for that. Before Switching to BSNL, I have downloaded around 500 MB of stuff (per night)  8)   8)  on many occasions.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 25, 2005)

Incinerator said:
			
		

> The *phone is registered in my name* at my residence so I guess it shd be possible. Cool Let me see how long do the BSNL guys take to do it.
> 
> *I simply went for Business-700 plan* (2 GB per month) coz in comparison with Home-500 plan (1 GB),



now u have a domestric connection running Bussiness plan.... according to their rule this isnt possible...



			
				BSNL said:
			
		

> Either Plan can be taken by the subscribers having telephones in individual names working at homes/residences used for personal use/purpose.
> Subscribers having telephones in the name of Company, firms, shops, educational institutes or any other commercial entity can take only Business Plan. They are not eligible for Home Plan.
> *Telephones working in individual names* at commercial/ business/ office premises are also *not entitled for Home Plans*.
> Home plan can be taken on Bfones in name of Government/company but actually working at residences of their employees. An undertaking shall have to be given by the customer in this regard.



*Source*

now i wounder how do u got way with this.... any way... have u applied for the plan change?? what is the reply from them??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 25, 2005)

to me the night hours free on home user plan is still a mystery... why?? check this thread out...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29198

as there i have writen that when ever i asked any higher official of bsnl there reply is "BSNL shouldnt b charging u" & when i say why the word "should not..?? as i know that... but i am asking u for a confirmetion..." then non of them has not able to confirm me that...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohh man, I got my August bill and I d/led in nights for 10 days ,atleast 4gb usgae and I have not been charged. 

@saurav_cheeta,
Plz dont ask the same question again and agian. I said it's not charged (or thats what I believe); still if you are not sure, then plz dont use internet at nights (or in other words, use it and keep in your mind that you are gonna pay for every mb transferred). 

I think the person who started the thread got wht he wanted. If no, plz PM me , I will re-open this thread. 

The best way to get your doubts cleared (in this regards) is not here, plz ask BSNL abt the same. After all we are all like what other are, i.e, we all travel in the same boat. Ask your exchange's acc. officer abt the same. 


_Thread closed_


----------

